# GT: Game 33- Clippers vs. Sonics 1/14



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Sat Jan 14
7:30 PM
TV: KTLA, NBALP
</center>


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ray Allen might miss this game, but that doesn't make it a win. Kaman needs to step up along with Mobley having another big night and Singleton getting his second consecutive double double against the Sonics


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

I seriously doubt we'll give this one up... it won't necessarily be a comfortable win but I don't think the Sonics have what it takes to win against us at Staples. 
Hopefully Kaman and Mobley can continue their excellent form and it would be awesome if Sam could have a repeat performance of his heroics in Seattle.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

If we have Artest by then that would be awesome.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am guessing that tomarrow we will find out how long Ray is suspended. The Sonics play tomarrow but after seeing the fight Ray might be out a few games.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

I am waiting to see what happens to Ray as well. The Sonics host the Heat on Friday night, and we are going to need him.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Would be nice if he is out. Seems like the clippers rarely play anymore. Im not feeling this long layoffs that weve been having the last few weeks.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ray Allen is out for three games, so he will in fact miss the game against the Clippers


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

qrich1fan said:


> Ray Allen might miss this game, but that doesn't make it a win. Kaman needs to step up along with Mobley having another big night and Singleton getting his second consecutive double double against the Sonics


With Allen out, it should not only be a win, it should be a gimme. Who's going to step up for Seattle besides Rashard Lewis? He can't do it all, and he's pretty much going to have to.

Thing is, winning this game tomorrow night won't necessarily say anything good about the Clips. It's like the Jazz beating the Lakers two games in a row while Kobe was out on suspension; those games were gimmes for Utah. Those wins are expected. What will say something is if the Clips do _not_ beat the Sonics when Ray Allen doesn't play--and what it will say won't be very nice.

Laurie


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

We have lost plenty of "gimmies" lately. hopefully the clippers have learned never to overlook an opponent anymore.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Be careful about thinking this game is a gimmee. I do not expect that the Clippers players will approach the game that way.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Ray Allen is out for three games, so he will in fact miss the game against the Clippers


I have been seaching for official news on Ray's suspension. Where did you hear the three game figure?

G-Force


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

G-Force said:


> I have been seaching for official news on Ray's suspension. Where did you hear the three game figure?
> 
> G-Force


 http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archi...ets_five_game_suspension_allen_out_for_three/

right off the realgm wiretap


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

That's it? No statement by the NBA or the Sonics yet? This is weird.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Hopefully cassell and singleton can reproduce the monster game they had against the sonics earlier.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

They need to beat the Sonics to keep boosting their confidence. Singleton, Ewing and Livingston need to plaly major minutes in this game. That way when our starting lineup comes back to full healthy we'll have a great battle tested bench. Oh ya, Kaman and Brand are going to destroy this team. I mean, destroy them.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Argh, are they playing a back to back. I dunno but we always seem to lose games when the team plays the night before....
V Lakers
V Kings
V Boston
and its all when they come to Staples, eek


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_947444.php 



> Forward-center Chris Wilcox did not practice Friday because of a sore back, lingering pain from when he took a spill in Tuesday's victory over Orlando. ... Recently signed forward Kaniel Dickens was unable to complete practice after he sprained his right ankle. ... Backup center Zeljko Rebraca expanded his workouts to include five-on-five halfcourt scrimmaging. Rebraca is recovering from heart surgery.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=233428


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

"If we have Artest by then that would be awesome."



hhahaha yeah but...


if not... i think Sam should do fine....Cuttino has been playing great recently i really hope

that amounts to more wins  

if he keeps it up we should win this game...and we need to stop Rashard Lewis...thats pretty much

their go to guy right now...if WE STOP him and the 3 we should be fine.. :banana:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Rashard Lewis should already be tired out after last night, just need to slow down Ridnour and hopefully Kaman can contain the Sonics "Kaveman" in Robert Swift


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand is in uniform but not in the starting lineup. He is a game time decision.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Starting lineup: Kaman, Singleton, Livingston, Mobley Cassell for the Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston as SF
Kaman at Center
Singleton at PF

Cass and Mobley regular starting guards.

WTH @ Livingston?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

wow I don't like the new KTLA Score tracker, at least those colors

Sam misses


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses the first shot, in and out.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman continues to be on a tear


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton misses, Kaman grabs the offensive rebound, and makes it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with a tough jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

seems like this'll be a high scoring game


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cat picks up a foul early

Shard hits both this FT shots 6-4 Sea


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Casssel posts up and nails it.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sonics are really outrebounding the Clips. 

Clips needa box out and Livvy picks up his first


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston picks up the foul on Wilkins.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Wilkins misses and makes

Livvy 2 Kaman


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Kaman for the easy bucket.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clips take it away but Sam throws it away . . . and about time Clips control a rebound

Sam hits his patent jumper 10-7 Clips


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with his patent jumper on the run.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Kaman again for the easy bucket, Clips up 5.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton uses his nose for the ball


The Duo of the Future; Livingston 2 Kaman 4 The Jam! 12-7


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Shard hits his turnaround jumper . .

Livingston posts up Ridnour then dishes out to Sam who misses

Offensive foul on Damien Wilkins


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman gets fouled and makes the shot.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman with an and one! 14-9

Who the hell would have thought Kaman would be this consistent


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilkins pumps gets Singleton to foul him and makes the shot.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

And on the other end, Damien Wilkins converts a 2nd chance point oppurtunity and will go to the line

Foul on Singleton, his first.

Robert Swift in for Johan Petro, time out Dun 15-11 Clips with 6 min left.

Heh I wanna see Kaman vs Swift


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

24 Sec on Clips . .bad offensive set


Wilkins goes right back to the line . .first on Kaman


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers need to stop fouling and play some better defense.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Cassell misses and Sonics rebound . . damn can Clips rebound?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dammit the Sonics are grabbing all the rebounds and picking up all the fouls.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bad pass Singleton . . geez
What a surprise, another Sonics rebound . .another offensive rebound 

foul on a Clipper


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton out . .Yaroslav in


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sea on a 7-0 run . . . Cat misses a three . .Shaun rebounds . . Sam misses :sigh:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sonics turn it over(travel) Clips a chance to end the 7-0 run

16-15


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't understand this lineup, the Clippers can't get a rebound os they put Korolev in?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

damn disgusting offensive showing by the clippers . . . as I say that

Sam hits a jumper 17-16 LA


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell ends the short drought with a jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yaroslav with GREAT D on Ridnour without fouling . . .

Mobley for three! 19-16


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with a LONG 2.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman plays tuff D on Swift, Swift misses and Kaman rebounds .. . Sam draws a foul 

Time Out on the court 2:17 left to go 19-16 Clips


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell gets foul on a jumper and will shoot 2 after the timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell steals the ball and takes it ball for the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston picks up his 2nd foul and Ross will come in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ndong is in and he travels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross takes it to the hole and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 23
Sonics 19

It is a good quarter as the Clippers are up but they didn a lot of things wrong. Firstly they were not grabbing the defensive rebounds which lead to some of the Sonics points and secondly they were fouling too much. Had the Clippers done a little better in those two aspects they should be leading by at least 8-10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman grabs the offensive rebound, makes the shot, and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with the post up and he gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Wilcox who gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with a beatiful layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley now with a jumper and the Clippers are up 12 as the Sonics take a timeout.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with another layup he is on fire right now.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox with a great block as Collison thought he had a very easy jam, then Ewing takes it to the hole and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell to Kaman for the monster slam!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman throws it away for the easy slam for Lewis. But Kaman makes up for it with a big block on Petro as the ball goes off of his leg, Clippers ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton grabs Kamans miss and Kaman gets it back and gets fouled, will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with a nice block.
On the other end Kaman makes the shot and gets fouled!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing with the long 2.

Time out

Clips up 15.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The keep turning it over now and the lead is down to 9.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman scores and gets fouled again, this is like the 4-5th time so far he has gotten the "and 1".


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 50
Sonics 40

The Clippers had a good game as they extended their lead but yet again the made 1 key mistake this quarter. The Clippers turned it over too much and the Sonics scored each time off of the turn overs. If the Clippers did not turn the ball over that many times then would be up 15-17. Hats off to Kaman who is having a monster game so far with 20 points and 7-8 rebounds. Mobley and Cassell are having good games as well.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Weasel your doing a good job (and Q before ) Oi, do you guys know how often Google video uploads new games? I downloaded the Clippers @ Kings game and that was cool, good quality etc BUT it cut off with 9:45 left in the last quarter. I was mad! I'd still download again maybe they didn't know but they don't have that many video's up at the moment.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Thanks Weasel your doing a good job (and Q before ) Oi, do you guys know how often Google video uploads new games? I downloaded the Clippers @ Kings game and that was cool, good quality etc BUT it cut off with 9:45 left in the last quarter. I was mad! I'd still download again maybe they didn't know but they don't have that many video's up at the moment.



I think the google games come up I believe 24 hours after the game finishes, not sure though.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh okay, cheers for that. Do you reckon this one would be worth getting (IF its up)??


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Oh okay, cheers for that. Do you reckon this one would be worth getting (IF its up)??



Not sure, it isn't a great game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh no Cassell looks a little hurt. Looks like he jammed his fingers.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with the JAM!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with the 3 point block and Mobley takes it the other way for the tough layup. Wilkins counters back with his own layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with a long jumper that goes in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with a post up that he knocks down easily. Timeout by the Sonics, the Clippers up 13.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Haha, do you think Livingston will ever hit a three pointer 
In NBA Live 06 he always airballs and the only time it goes in is when u bank it from this certain spot.
Andrew Bogut is rated higher for threes than him! haha


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Just like that the Sonics cut the lead down to 8.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston to Singleton who gets fouled, shooting 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers playing a little sloppy right now but are still up 10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton with a tip SLAM!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with a very tough jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with the tough running layup after Wilkins blew an easy dunk.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with his patent jumper. Timeout by the Sonics, Clips up 16.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Weasel do you know where I can listen to the game online? I use to use NBA.com but they make you pay now (N)


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Hey Weasel do you know where I can listen to the game online? I use to use NBA.com but they make you pay now (N)



Sorry don't know of any free online ways to listen to the game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman = Mr. Konsistency?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with another jumper!


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Thats alright. Why isn't Kaman scoring anymore...he was on the way to a 50 point game


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with the bank that goes in.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

damn Kaman had it . . . Clips just slow to realize it


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

That's what I wanna hear!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell picks up his 4th foul which isn't good as he is playing real well.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman with an off-balance jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with a jumper for the corner.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Q. Ross with his Bobby Simmons spot jumper


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 76
Sonics 58

Good quarter as the Clippers extend their lead to 16. I really can't find any fault in this quarter. Though I would have liked Kaman to see more scoring touches.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Hmm I wonder if we'll see more of Korolev, N;Dong and Ewing in the fourth


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley throws it away and then he steals it back.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Murray airballs, Wilcox turns it over, Murray turns it over and Ridnour was about to take it right back . . . does anyone want the ball?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't like this lineup out there, lack of offense.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with a LONG jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston hits a jumper? Wow did I say that right


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Flip Murray with a sweet jam . . .


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Please chance the lineup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with the jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross hits a jumper . . but wait, isn't he supposed to be a pure defender?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with the steal and then he missed it but Ross gets the offensive rebound and lays it up easy.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mobley takes it away, gets it rejected, Ross is there to put it back up and in


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

on another note; who do we want to win- Lakers or Warriors?


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

Do you think Elton will come in at all?


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Why?


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

Can't they both lose? lol


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

really just wondering about Elton but we are doing fine without him tonite


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Elton won't come in.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley with the post up and the easy lay in.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Haha yeah i wish, maybe like 4 OT n they all get tired and injured


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> on another note; who do we want to win- Lakers or Warriors?


 Warriors are a 1 1/2 back and lakers are 1 back coming into the night, take ur pick

from the Clippers is what I mean


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mikki Moore is in for the Sonics.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*MIKKI MOORE!* wow Mikki's getting some playing time . . and it seems like the fans applaused him for a while


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Timeout on the floor as Wilcox travels, Clippers up 22.


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

thanks Weasel 
it is nice to see Mikki Moore come in


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

I hate these stupid commercials they show!


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

He gets so few minutes. Like last night V Miami he came in the last minute garbage time and hit what looked like a three....but his toe was on the line.
*Sighs* I miss Mikki- Singleton is a wkd replacement


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Swift misses and guess who? Mikki rebounds and draws the foul


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shot clock violation on the Sonics, seemed like they thought they had another 5 seconds.


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

Well at least Mikki's hair looks good, it makes him look younger I think.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

24 Sec on the Sonics

N;Dong is into the game for Mobley

Dun put Korolev in


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell with a jumper.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Mikki Misses :| 

Ewing misses


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with another jumper.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Moore's hair is nuts


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross! Damn if people don't start putting that he can shoot in they scouting reports, this will be a great year for him


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mikki Moore with the Dunk and famous stare down!.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Moore pretty much posterizes N;Dong

Korolev checks in for Cassell


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

Cassell seem pretty durable for a older guy


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross misses wow . .N;Dong rebounds but Ewing misses


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross with the steal and he gives it to Ewing who gets fouled real hard as he tried to lay it in.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross steals it . . . Ewing gets fouled hard by Damien Wilkins


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

wondering if we will make 100


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

The Supes live and die by that three pointer...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wilcox with a tip layup off of the Ewing miss.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ewing misses, misses the tap, Wilcox taps it up and in


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

We sure could use some 3 point shooters for future games coming up


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Korolev for 3!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Korolev collects a rebound

Korolev DRAINS a 3 Pointer!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

give Korolev the ball again


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

It seems nice to see these players for a change and they are making some good plays


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> give Korolev the ball again


 Yaro drives and dishes it to N;Dong!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Korolev to Ndong for the basket.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Clippinrightalong said:


> We sure could use some 3 point shooters for future games coming up


KOROLEV is your answer 
:clown:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

98-72 Clippers win to improve to 19-14. 12-5 In the Staples and are now 2-0 against the Sonics this year. 

Sonics are huddling around the Clips half court logo? Hmm wonder what that is for


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

well Chris had a great game and another win for us!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Final:

Clippers 98
Sonics 72

Great 2nd half by the Clippers are they pulled away. Good job by both Kaman (25 pts, 10 rebounds) and Cassell (24 pts, 6 assists). Also good job by the rest of the players as they played well too. Go Clippers!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippinrightalong said:


> well Chris had a great game and another win for us!!!!


Now Chris is going to go home and have himself a "WILD" night watching two movies with friends then bump up some Tim McGraw :biggrin:


----------



## Clippinrightalong (Jan 9, 2005)

I am sure he will have a feast also!


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Now Chris is going to go home and have himself a "WILD" night watching two movies with friends then bump up some Tim McGraw :biggrin:


Haha, you bet he is 

Another win without Brand and everyone on our roster scored tonight 

So guys should I buy this game on Google Video if its up or not?
Kaman was a monster it sounds and Korolev got a three, And Cass played good.... hrmmm..


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Clippers are back :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ClipOre4Life said:


> Clippers are back :banana: :banana: :banana:


 Maggette and Elton soon as well


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

This is the kaman that we see in the summer leagues, when he is the main focus of the offense. Talk about firsts. have you ever seen a regular season game where for a whole half (while he was in there) the opposing team was doubling and tripple teaming Kaman? Crazy..a team does that 10-15 games ago, and the coach would have been fired. lol. Kaman just needs to learn how to pop the ball out better when he is doubled...but i guess thats the first time thats happened probably so he didnt know what to do!

Also dunleavvy finally got the clue not to play walter. Although i probably would have played him in garbage time.  

Im concerned about brand though. I hope this wont be a recurring thing this year for him.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Kaman for the All Star Game :biggrin: 

I just love the way this guy has been playing recently... he's been the only consistent player really since we lost Maggette.

Now let's get a big win against the Jazz on Monday.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man im not gonna lie , Chris Kaman played GREAT tonight  


ooooooooh man if he could only play like this every game

and he has been getting more and more consistent i really hope he keeps

this up :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

one more quick note, i think on blowout nights like tonight, they should give Korolev

more shots...and he should look more to shoot so we can measure how well he is gonna shoot


he seems to be hesitant  


imagine we can get a potent shooting threat from Korolev 


maaaaaaaaa  


i really like him...the times ive seen him play...he seems to know what he is doing n he plays good

D, and ive seen him make some nice plays...nice shots....i think he should look to be more of 

an offensive weapon 

:banana:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Finally, SIngleton getting minutes. He is instant energy off the bench. Good solid win even though both teams were missing their stars. Lets keep this up and put to together a nice little winning streak.


----------

